# Central NJ Cats Need Barn Homes



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Do not reply to me. Please contact [email protected] [Corrina @ 
fosras.com] or call the shelter at 908-725-0308. 
Thank you.

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected],

Date: Mon, 15 Aug 2005 16:25:27 EDT

PLEASE CROSS POST

Forwarded Message:

Subj: Barn Homes Needed - Central NJ 
Date: 8/15/2005 1:26:59 PM Eastern Daylight Time
From: [email protected]

PLEASE CROSS POST
DO NOT REPLY TO SENDER

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [email protected] 
On Behalf Of [email protected]
Sent: Monday, August 15, 2005 10:07 AM
Subject: [Friends_of_SRAS] Barn Homes Needed

We are overloaded with barn cats and need to find them homes asap. We 
are looking for barn homes for some of our semi-feral cats. If you live 
in a rural location and have a barn, or similar building, even a shed, 
and are interested in a barn cat (they do better in pairs) please 
contact me via email at [email protected] [mailto:Corrina @ fosras.com] 
or call the shelter at 908-725-0308. 

Some cats cannot be socialized for indoor living, yet they deserve a 
safe environment and basic care including food and shelter. A farm 
doesn't seem complete without barn cats to control the rodent 
population. All of our cats are neutered and spayed, tested negative for 
FIV and FeLV, and up to date on their immunizations. If you are 
interested or if you know anybody who would be interested, please 
contact the shelter and we will let you know what we have available. 
Thank you for considering this type of rescue, the cats will
earn their keep.

--Corrina, SRAS Manager

Somerset Regional Animal Shelter

Bridgewater, NJ 08807

Volunteers are welcome 7 days a week for the care of our animals. Hours 
vary, but staff is usually there by 9 AM.


----------

